# C-sections for small women?



## Rissa (Jan 14, 2005)

When I was pregnant with my son (now 13) I had lots of conflicting information from midwives regarding my size. I am 4'10" and my husband is 6'2". The opinions ranged from 'there is no way you will be able to give birth vaginally' to 'its a load of old rubbish, women have babies to suit their size', with many 'doubtfuls' in between.

As it happens I did give birth naturally (no stitches, forceps etc required). labour was 10 hours and my son was 6lb4. However the doctors considered this to be small - I had been given many growth scans during the pregnancy due to high AFP levels and when I went into labour at 38 weeks I had actually been admitted for monitoring and was waiting to be induced because the scans showed that he wasn't growing anymore. 

13 years later and finally pregnant again I went to my booking in appointment and when the midwife saw the size of me and my husband she commented that if I have a normal sized baby this time I could well end up needing a c-section and that they would have to keep an eye on the size of the baby. So it looks like I'm going to get the same sort of 'advice' again.

What I want to know is is there any actual evidence to say that if a woman is short and her husband is tall that she is at an increased risk of needing a c-section, even if she has already given birth vaginally? Or are the opinions of these midwives simply that, unsubstantiated opinions based on hearsay/old wives tales? It's very difficult to know what to think when you get so much conflicting information.

Many thanks
Rissa


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

Sorry you have had conflicting advice....

I cannot give personal opinions here but the most positive thing i can say is that you have 'proven your pelvis' and laboured with no problems. This stands you in good sted for this time too.

You will find that midwives and drs may be apprehensive because we are well aware of potential probs, however keep an open mind as you wont know until you try. 6lb 4 is not that small for 38 weeks and you are not going to expect a 10lb a baby for your frame.  That's not to say it never happens, and even then the baby may slip out as your body has done it all before, even if it was 13 years ago....

I hope this helps.  Wish you luck

Jan


----------

